

Software art: mp3 player (only 176kb) - galfarragem
http://mpesch3.de1.cc/1by1.html

======
givan
Requirements mp3 ACM codec (present since XP) or mpglib

This is just a frontend to the decoder, that's not that small to what it does.

I agree that lately programs are too bloated, software that small are rare on
windows.

------
polshaw
I don't wish to sound 'unappreciative', and it's not that I think all software
must be open source, but I struggle to find it interesting/'art' without the
source code.

And in reality, look at old versions of winamp, they were much better players
available in this size.

------
michh
Look what the demoscene can do in 64k. I'd call that art. This? Not so much.

------
CoreDev
I am not really impressed. Bass.dll is under 100kb and handle most of the
formats mentioned.

WMA etc. can be played with pure system calls. I bet that the .exe himself is
creating the window handles etc. with pure system calls instead of using an
framework or resource files.

I have not looked into binary details but i would not be wondered if the file
is packed with kkrunchy (.farbrausch) or similiar.

@michh, 4k is the new 64k ;)

------
galfarragem
For me this is a work of art. Tiny software that achieves a lot. Besides this
one I only know UTORRENT, another diamond. If you know another great tiny
software please post it here. Disclaimer: I don't have any conexion with this
software and I DON'T have a CS background, so I'm just judging it from an user
point of view.

~~~
johnchristopher
Here's a short list:

<http://www.sheepfriends.com/?page=billy>

Billy is a lightweighted no nonsense audio player that allows you to quickly
play an entire directory of MP3/FLAC files.

<http://www.foobar2000.org/>

foobar2000 is an advanced freeware audio player for the Windows platform. Some
of the basic features include full unicode support, ReplayGain support and
native support for several popular audio formats.

<http://twotoasts.de/> <http://www.twotoasts.de/media/midori-0.4.5.7z>

Midori: Webkit Web browserScribe is a small and fast email client with an
intergrated contact database and calendar.

<http://www.memecode.com/scribe.php>

Scribe is a small and fast email client with an intergrated contact database
and calendar.

<http://mmm3.sourceforge.net/>

Magic Mail Monitor (MMM) is a free POP3 mail monitor with multiple accounts
support. It sits silently in your system tray, and notifies you about new
messages in your mailboxes. Then you can preview messages and delete unwanted
mail in order to avoid spam and viruses.

